# smoking different things together...



## lisacsco (Apr 30, 2007)

SHould you only smoke chickens together and only beef together, and pork also, or can you mix them up in one smoker?  Can that be dangerous for the juice from one drip to another?  Whats the rule here?

Thanks,
Lisa :)


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 30, 2007)

you can smoke everything together... i always smoke my poultry on the bottom racks, let all the beef and pork drip onto or into it....

i dont believe there is any problem with cross-contamination because the temperatures we use are using are usually in the 200+ degree level and those contaminates cannot live past 200 degrees

i cant think of the exact words but yah get the general idea..lol


----------



## smoked (Apr 30, 2007)

like jeff says, it can all be done at the same time, and I agree let the beef be on top and poultry on bottom, keep therms on all and pull at safe for each......rather let the juicy beef drippings fall on the chicky doo.....much safer and somehow.....so much tastier......... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






cool sexy avatar there lisa also....even if you are sister to 2 state cops!!!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 30, 2007)

Add me to the mix and match crowd.


----------



## chefloydb (Apr 30, 2007)

I mix and match as well. For some reason though i tend to put things in order of contamination risk (even though its all going to 165 or above)


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome Lisa -

If you had to do that I'd starve all week! I little thought about what might drip on what might be useful. You might not want say sausages dripping in your Chex mix ... or on your jerky ...


----------



## oillogger (Apr 30, 2007)

My only concern when loading up the smoker is if the cooking method I prefer for each type of meat will present a problem.  For instance, I'll usually push pork butts and brisket at 275-300F until the stall point is about over and then the smoking temperature will get lowered to 225F for the rest of the smoke.  This method will cut off 2-4 hours off a long smoke.  Since I prefer meat loafs and fatties, with their shorter smoking times, smoked entirely at 225F they will not usually get smoked with pork butts and briskets.  If you only smoke at 225F then who cares how many different types of meats you smoke.  Just consider the flavor of the basting coming from the meat above.


----------



## cheech (May 1, 2007)

I figure they get mixed together in my belly so a little bit before hand is not that big of a deal


----------



## lisacsco (May 1, 2007)

well, thank you, darlin :)

And Debi....I swear, I learn something new everyday, I never thought about Chex Mix!!  Good Lord, I got ALOT to learn!!

Thanks guys :)

Lisa


----------

